# Formula 1 - hurrah!



## Northerner

My Sunday afternoons are sorted again, at least once a fortnight! Don't like the new graphics on the BBC coverage though - font seems smaller and my eyesight is not improving with age! It will be interesting to see what Michael Schumacher gets up to this year.


----------



## Freddie99

Oh dear, I'm sorted this weekend. Mega amounts of work and the penultimate weekend of the Six Nations!


----------



## Steff

oh no is it back! 
Oh I think Piers Morgan is on tonight ill be happy


----------



## am64

i love the grand prix !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i love the grand prix !


----------



## falcon123

Northerner said:


> My Sunday afternoons are sorted again, at least once a fortnight! Don't like the new graphics on the BBC coverage though - font seems smaller and my eyesight is not improving with age! It will be interesting to see what Michael Schumacher gets up to this year.





I have been following FI since James Hunt drove for Hesketh - don't anybody dare say James Who? I would like to see Michael do well as I have got fed up with the refernces to hs vast age - a mere 41! It was good to see Felipe Massa qualify 2nd - I am really pleased for him as the last couple of years have not been to good; first losing ther championship by one point and hos horrific accident last year. He deserves to win the championship. Maybe I will make my comeback to competitive motorsport after four years of ups and downs!?*


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> I have been following FI since James Hunt drove for Hesketh - don't anybody dare say James Who? I would like to see Michael do well as I have got fed up with the refernces to hs vast age - a mere 41! It was good to see Felipe Massa qualify 2nd - I am really pleased for him as the last couple of years have not been to good; first losing ther championship by one point and hos horrific accident last year. He deserves to win the championship. Maybe I will make my comeback to competitive motorsport after four years of ups and downs!?*



I remember James well! Brilliant commentator alongside Murray Walker post-driving career too. When he died so young I thought they could never replace him. I like Martin Brundle though, and thought he partnered well with James Allen on ITV - not so keen on the BBC's new man. Agree about Schumie, his experience will make up for any slowing down of reaction times. Mansell was the same age when he came back from retirement, although times were different then and he wasn't very successful - I suspect Schumacher will fare better.

Vettel's starting well - would like to see Mark Webber win a few this year too, as he's a very decent bloke. Nice to see Lotus back!


----------



## Steff

Kati please can we have this thread deleted reason-BORING!

only kidding


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Kati please can we have this thread deleted reason-BORING!
> 
> only kidding



I'm keeping an eye on you young lady! First you refuse to have beans on your baked potato, and now this!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm keeping an eye on you young lady! First you refuse to have beans on your baked potato, and now this!!!!



Fisrt time someone called me a lady.


----------



## Caroline Wilson

i think I'm going to spend Sunday in bed with the DVD player and pile of good movies. Everyone else can run up and down stairs with treats for me...


----------



## grahams mum

we loveformula 1 and obviously we want ferrari to win especially graham  he still remember when we went to the ferrari museum in maranello and he was only 2  and lots of pictures in schumacher car


----------



## Northerner

grahams mum said:


> we loveformula 1 and obviously we want ferrari to win especially graham  he still remember when we went to the ferrari museum in maranello and he was only 2  and lots of pictures in schumacher car



Wow! I think they stand a very good chance, especially with Massa. I really think he deserves to be a champion after the past two seasons' disappointments.


----------



## am64

my hubby met fangio once when he was working for chrysiler in the 1970's


----------



## grahams mum

does anibody heard of tazio nuvolari he did the mille miglia and he drove for ferrari and audi he died in the 50 s and he was born in my town in italy mantova and i know sme of his close relative  he is a very famous driver  this is why audi called one of they prototype nuvolari


----------



## am64

no soz grahams mum.... but i really love that era ...the older cars had such style  and woooo the dangers they faced !!! have you ever taken G to brooklands in surrey ??


----------



## grahams mum

am64 said:


> no soz grahams mum.... but i really love that era ...the older cars had such style  and woooo the dangers they faced !!! have you ever taken G to brooklands in surrey ??



no  at the moment is allright playing sega rally on the ps3 and here in bexhill in june we have the 100 festival because the real racing club in uk  started in bexhill on sea tri to googleit  honest ther is  a lots of old era cars is beautiful graham also seat on a Bugatti we have the picture the man was really nice he was paking it on the seafront and i asked him it was only a few weeks after graham diagnosis


----------



## am64

grahams mum said:


> no  at the moment is allright playing sega rally on the ps3 and here in bexhill in june we have the 100 festival because the real racing club in uk  started in bexhill on sea tri to googleit  honest ther is  a lots of old era cars is beautiful graham also seat on a Bugatti we have the picture the man was really nice he was paking it on the seafront and i asked him it was only a few weeks after graham diagnosis



oooh the bugattti tell G im soooo jealous !!! bexhill oohhh lovely bright seaside and of course the beautiful bexhill pavillion xxx


----------



## grahams mum

yes is really nice here and the De la warr pavillion is also been refurbished


----------



## am64

thats the place ..in the 1980's when i was studying architecture a guy did his whole study on the place ...sea side 1930's architecture!! hes now the proffesser i think of the school of architecture in newcastle ..


----------



## grahams mum

it looks like ferrari 1 and 2 and it is !!!!!


----------



## Northerner

grahams mum said:


> it looks like ferrari 1 and 2 and it is !!!!!



Graham will be happy! Hope you are standing for the national anthem! I bet Schumacher wishes he was still in a Ferrari!


----------



## grahams mum

yes i do the anthem  but i can remember it all  i learn it to long time ago when i was in secondary school !


----------



## Freddie99

Damn the F1, I'm glued to the rugby... Allons enfants de la patrie le jour de gloir?e est arriv


----------



## grahams mum

do you actually speak french ,tom?


----------



## Northerner

Not the greatest race to start the season. Don't like the new on-screen graphics - far too small and confused, or sweepeing by before you get the chance to read them. Still getting used to the new teams, drivers, team colours, and regulations and points system!

Decided I'd like to see Massa win this year


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Damn the F1, I'm glued to the rugby... Allons enfants de la patrie le jour de gloir?e est arriv?!



Do you mean that you're not watching Columbo on ITV?


----------



## grahams mum

Northerner said:


> Do you mean that you're not watching Columbo on ITV?



i think i seen them all maybe not tom is a lot younger then me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I wish the F1 would finish so I could play FFXIII  

Don't mind the F1 but don't get overly excited about it. Matt is well into it, as is my dad!


----------



## grahams mum

at the moment we all play sonic sega rally graham new game and i manage to be first on this one so c u later bye


----------



## Freddie99

grahams mum said:


> do you actually speak french ,tom?



Yup, I speak it at home with my parents.


----------



## grahams mum

is one of your parent french?


----------



## Freddie99

grahams mum said:


> is one of your parent french?



Yeah, my old man is French and my Mum teaches French.


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> My Sunday afternoons are sorted again, at least once a fortnight! Don't like the new graphics on the BBC coverage though - font seems smaller and my eyesight is not improving with age! It will be interesting to see what Michael Schumacher gets up to this year.



Woohoo!  Another fan - I hate the off season.  Have to say though - VERY boring race.  I just wish I had put a bet on for Alonso to win - like I said I would do last week!  And big congrats to Rosberg for staying in front of his teammate!


----------



## MartinX123

Corrine said:


> Woohoo!  Another fan - I hate the off season.  Have to say though - VERY boring race.  I just wish I had put a bet on for Alonso to win - like I said I would do last week!  And big congrats to Rosberg for staying in front of his teammate!



It was a really dull race!  They broke the track when they changed it  
Looking forward to the next race   Oh & next time Schumi will be back in the rhythm & moving up the order


----------



## rossi_mac

hurrah indeed, means I won't have to spend all weekend every weekend in the garden!! Watched this one particularly hungover on a sofa didn't notice how boring it was to be honest was trying to keep my head together!


----------



## wakman

Use to love the Grand Prix but it just not fun anymore.

They have absolutly killed it.

It is so boring to watch what a waste of a couple of hours ?


----------



## Corrine

Starbanana said:


> It was a really dull race!  They broke the track when they changed it
> Looking forward to the next race   Oh & next time Schumi will be back in the rhythm & moving up the order



You're right - it was very boring, and very processional.  Hopefully it can only get better from here - and please make it work by Circuit de Catalunya because I'm going....gotta get my Alonso t-shirt organised now...


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> hurrah indeed, means I won't have to spend all weekend every weekend in the garden!! Watched this one particularly hungover on a sofa didn't notice how boring it was to be honest was trying to keep my head together!



I was particularly hungover later in the day - I was so excited it was back on and so disappointed it was boring I think I forgot how smoothly the fizz was going down!


----------



## Jimbo

Lewis is going to win this year after a torrid start to the season, Jenson will not be in the same competition and I fervently hope that cheating Spanish gentleman (sic) gets his just desserts and is roundly beaten by the courageous Philipe Massa.
Either that or Herr Schumacher and he can take each other out, now that would be poetic justice.
Not that I'm biased or anything 
_*COME ON LEWISSS!!!!!!*_


----------



## am64

Jimbo said:


> Lewis is going to win this year after a torrid start to the season, Jenson will not be in the same competition and I fervently hope that cheating Spanish gentleman (sic) gets his just desserts and is roundly beaten by the courageous Philipe Massa.
> Either that or Herr Schumacher and he can take each other out, now that would be poetic justice.
> Not that I'm biased or anything
> _*COME ON LEWISSS!!!!!!*_



yeeeh go lewis go !!!


----------



## Northerner

Actually, I'd quite like to see Mark Webber win on home turf - have a lot of respect for him Lewis seems a bit lost without Ron Dennis and his dad around.


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Actually, I'd quite like to see Mark Webber win on home turf - have a lot of respect for him Lewis seems a bit lost without Ron Dennis and his dad around.



And Lewis certainly wasn't that happy at the end of the race yesterday.  Nice to see Jenson on form in the McLaren.....

Not so nice to see Mark Webber think he was playing dodgems???


----------



## rossi_mac

Go on the Button!

I tried to get up to watch but my body failed to follow directions, so I watched the 10minute summary!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Go on the Button!
> 
> I tried to get up to watch but my body failed to follow directions, so I watched the 10minute summary!



Lightweight!  I recorded it then watched the whole race from about 8:30 (7:30 as was) - vastly more exciting than the last race! Full of incidents and overtaking. Brundle was dissing Jenson for pitting early, then ended up eating his words! Lewis has struck me as being rather immature now he's not the golden boy, and Jenson (former golden boy!) has really matured - think that is making all the difference so far this season. Good race! Webber was trying too hard for the home crowd. Still haven't got my head round the new points/teams/colours etc. - too much for my feeble brain to take in all at once!


----------



## am64

oh but Lewis is so exciting !!


----------



## rossi_mac

I can't watch anything like that even slightly delayed, live or not at all, hey had a long day in the garden body was battered and needed beauty sleep to get to pub for lunch

But yes it will be interesting watching Lewis throw toys out of pram!


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Lightweight!  I recorded it then watched the whole race from about 8:30 (7:30 as was) - vastly more exciting than the last race! Full of incidents and overtaking. Brundle was dissing Jenson for pitting early, then ended up eating his words! Lewis has struck me as being rather immature now he's not the golden boy, and Jenson (former golden boy!) has really matured - think that is making all the difference so far this season. Good race! Webber was trying too hard for the home crowd. Still haven't got my head round the new points/teams/colours etc. - too much for my feeble brain to take in all at once!



yay - you're both lightweights - I was up and on the sofa to watch both quali and the race live......at least Brundle ate his words later in the race!  Go Jenson push the button.. 

I'll fill you in on points/teams/colours/drivers when i see you on April 19th Northerner!


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> yay - you're both lightweights - I was up and on the sofa to watch both quali and the race live......at least Brundle ate his words later in the race!  Go Jenson push the button..
> 
> I'll fill you in on points/teams/colours/drivers when i see you on April 19th Northerner!



Erm, that's not in my diary! Do you mean the 10th or the 24th?


----------



## Andy HB

There was something wrong with that race ..... it was actually exciting!!

They need to employ some russian tech and seed the rain clouds during each race I think!


----------



## MartinX123

It was such a good race!  Being the lazy moo I am did the old sky+ then watched it when I woke up at 9.30ish 
Lewis having a tantrum made me laugh! petulant child.  Was really pleased for Button & Massa. Shame Schumi didnt do better but there is always next race


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Erm, that's not in my diary! Do you mean the 10th or the 24th?



Sorry - didn't notice my typo - meant the 10th!


----------



## Corrine

Starbanana said:


> It was such a good race!  Being the lazy moo I am did the old sky+ then watched it when I woke up at 9.30ish
> Lewis having a tantrum made me laugh! petulant child.  Was really pleased for Button & Massa. Shame Schumi didnt do better but there is always next race



I've been following Alonso and Button all my F1 life - so my money is on Alonso for the Drivers Champion this year - but I REALLY want Massa to do well after last year and the year before - he does deserve it.


----------



## rossi_mac

I think Alonso despite being Spanish, is a damn fine driver possible the best on the current circuit, but Button is also great and British so it's Button all the way


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> I think Alonso despite being Spanish, is a damn fine driver possible the best on the current circuit, but Button is also great and British so it's Button all the way



Wahay!  A kindred spirit....


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning gang I'm up! Wahey! 2 hrs of F1 then oot in the garden for me! Has Jenson or Lewis/Ferraris got  a chance or is it a redbull straight win?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Morning gang I'm up! Wahey! 2 hrs of F1 then oot in the garden for me! Has Jenson or Lewis/Ferraris got  a chance or is it a redbull straight win?



Gah! I went to bed late on Saturday night and set the F1 to record. Was watching it when I got up and with 22 laps to go the STUPID BBC decide to switch channels so I had to wait until late afternoon to watch the end of the race! (Whilst avoiding any mention of it throughout the day ) I know it was in the listings, but I didn't check that.

I've never understood why they have to change channels in the middle of something - surely all TVs these days receive both channels, so what's the point? Why don't they show the full event on one channel and whatever else on the other channel?

Good race apart from the inability to overtake for the last 15 laps or so. Shame it didn't rain! Lewis did well to make up 14 places


----------



## rossi_mac

lightweight! Yes both Jenson & Lewis seemed happy with their drives.
Some programmes are bbc1 not bbc2, and they stick pretty ridged to that, evenif it means moving one of them!
So is this the begining of the redbull clean sweeps?


----------



## Northerner

Vettel seems impressive as last season, if only he had the reliability  Webber seems to try a bit too hard and makes mistakes. I enjoy seeing the old Lotus colours back again, shame they are a bit pants! I suspect Schumie will not recapture his former glory - too long out of the game.


----------



## rossi_mac

Lotus will get there, may take a few years, just hope they and other new teams stick at it!

Schumie yes how long till he gives up! Roseberg will no doubt (in me head) be the king in a few years, once vettel has faded! Well maybe!


----------



## MartinX123

rossi_mac said:


> Lotus will get there, may take a few years, just hope they and other new teams stick at it!
> 
> Schumie yes how long till he gives up! Roseberg will no doubt (in me head) be the king in a few years, once vettel has faded! Well maybe!



Why should he give up?  I think he will relish the challenge even more & I think after 4th race he will have found most of his mojo. Yeah he wont be the same driver as before but he will still be up there getting points


----------



## Freddie99

Damn it, the Six Nations are long over. I've not got any good reason to spend weekends in a pub any more... Damn, damn, damn!


----------



## falcon123

Happy to see Massa leading the championship. He is always very pleasant to everyone and after the last two years deserves it in my humble opinion. I think Michael will get better over the next few races as he is a bit ring rusty as motorcycles and karts are no real preparation for F1.


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> Happy to see Massa leading the championship. He is always very pleasant to everyone and after the last two years deserves it in my humble opinion. I think Michael will get better over the next few races as he is a bit ring rusty as motorcycles and karts are no real preparation for F1.



Yeah, I wouldn't be too upset to see Massa win one. He's currently the Jimmy White of F1!


----------



## MartinX123

I really like Massa too. Have been a ferrari fan for years (went to Monza last year, amazing atmosphere!) but I just couldnt get into supporting Raikkonen or Alonso.

Have to say this is the first season I have properly enjoyed for about 3 years


----------



## Northerner

Starbanana said:


> I really like Massa too. Have been a ferrari fan for years (went to Monza last year, amazing atmosphere!) but I just couldnt get into supporting Raikkonen or Alonso.
> 
> Have to say this is the first season I have properly enjoyed for about 3 years



I don't know, last season was a corker with the emergence of Brawn and Red Bull!  Raikkonen was alsways a poor champion. Went off Alonso when he threw all his toys out of the pram at McClaren.  Sort of understood how he felt what with Hamilton getting so much attention, but bad PR.


----------



## Old Holborn

Northerner said:


> My Sunday afternoons are sorted again, at least once a fortnight! Don't like the new graphics on the BBC coverage though - font seems smaller and my eyesight is not improving with age! It will be interesting to see what Michael Schumacher gets up to this year.


 

The biggest mistake in my working life was F1 related. 

My job on leaving school was an apprentice mechanic, working for Jack Brabham. Jack had two garages, both in South London. There was also another apprentice at the other garage. After about 6 months one of his manager's interviewed both of us to see if we wanted to serve our apprenticeship on the F1 cars. Me, daft, stupid me, said no, I'd find it boring working on the same car all the time. Needless to say the other guy got the job.


----------



## Northerner

Old Holborn said:


> The biggest mistake in my working life was F1 related.
> 
> My job on leaving school was an apprentice mechanic, working for Jack Brabham. Jack had two garages, both in South London. There was also another apprentice at the other garage. After about 6 months one of his manager's interviewed both of us to see if we wanted to serve our apprenticeship on the F1 cars. Me, daft, stupid me, said no, I'd find it boring working on the same car all the time. Needless to say the other guy got the job.



[Frank Sinatra]_'Regrets, I've had a few...'_[/Frank Sinatra]


----------



## Old Holborn

Northerner said:


> [Frank Sinatra]_'Regrets, I've had a few...'_[/Frank Sinatra]


 

That is a bit of an understatement. 

My parents were livid when I told them. My Mum even began to doubt my sanity.


----------



## Corrine

Old Holborn said:


> That is a bit of an understatement.
> 
> My parents were livid when I told them. My Mum even began to doubt my sanity.



And now I'm doubting your sanity.......


----------



## rossi_mac

Starbanana said:


> Why should he give up?  I think he will relish the challenge even more & I think after 4th race he will have found most of his mojo. Yeah he wont be the same driver as before but he will still be up there getting points



I didn't mean he should give up, I meant in my apple pie opinion he won't rise to the top but you're right he will improve and is still a good driver! Perhaps I should give him a tinkle to help me find my mojo!


----------



## MartinX123

Well he hasnt helped me find mine yet. My mojo is definitely MIA! lol

Maybe there is a mojo party going on somewhere..


----------



## Steff

Not a bad result button then hamilton second


----------



## Corrine

Great result - Button gets another win for McLaren and Alonso gets fourth.  Lots of dirty tricks going on yesterday and thank god for rain.  Roll on Barcelona - not that I'm praying for rain there as I'll be sat in it!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Great result - Button gets another win for McLaren and Alonso gets fourth.  Lots of dirty tricks going on yesterday and thank god for rain.  Roll on Barcelona - not that I'm praying for rain there as I'll be sat in it!



you aint flying are you lol


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> you aint flying are you lol



No thank god!  We are driving down on Tuesday 4th May and driving back on 12th.


----------



## falcon123

I am waiting for Spain to see how Michael goes. He does seem under the spotlight at the moment but if you allow for the two extra pit stops he made compared to his team mate he was only ~10 seconds behind him. The new points system makes it harder to judge - 30 points difference used to equate to three race wins now it is only one win and an 8th and a 10th!


----------



## Corrine

falcon123 said:


> I am waiting for Spain to see how Michael goes. He does seem under the spotlight at the moment but if you allow for the two extra pit stops he made compared to his team mate he was only ~10 seconds behind him. The new points system makes it harder to judge - 30 points difference used to equate to three race wins now it is only one win and an 8th and a 10th!



And apparently Michael had no traction into the corners and he was also suffering from tyre degradation - luck was not on his side yesterday.


----------



## falcon123

Just a note as I may not be able to access a pC on Saturday. Saturday 1st May marks the 16th anniversary of Ayrton Senna?s fatal accident during the San Marino Grand Prix at Imola, near Bologna in Italy. Roland Ratzenberger was killed at nearly the same spot, the Tamburello curve, the previous day. I am sure our thoughts will be with them and those they left behind.


----------



## sofaraway

falcon123 said:


> Just a note as I may not be able to access a pC on Saturday. Saturday 1st May marks the 16th anniversary of Ayrton Senna?s fatal accident during the San Marino Grand Prix at Imola, near Bologna in Italy. Roland Ratzenberger was killed at nearly the same spot, the Tamburello curve, the previous day. I am sure our thoughts will be with them and those they left behind.



I remember that day, my family used to get together so my dad, nan and grandad could watch the GP together.


----------



## falcon123

I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see

Opps - that was Melanie! I meant Michael has got a brand new car:-

www.planetf1.com/news/3213/6114741/Mercedes-introduce-new-car-to-fix-Schumacher


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together and try them out you see
> 
> Opps - that was Melanie! I meant Michael has got a brand new car:-
> 
> www.planetf1.com/news/3213/6114741/Mercedes-introduce-new-car-to-fix-Schumacher



Should be interesting to see if it makes any difference!


----------



## falcon123

Northerner said:


> Should be interesting to see if it makes any difference!




Forget all that election stuff - it is the Spanish GP this weekend! Michael was 3rd fastest in 1st Practice today - only about 0.05 seconds behind Jenson. I await 2nd Practice with interest!


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Forget all that election stuff - it is the Spanish GP this weekend! Michael was 3rd fastest in 1st Practice today - only about 0.05 seconds behind Jenson. I await 2nd Practice with interest!



Lucky Corrine is there now and will watch it from the crowd


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Lucky Corrine is there now and will watch it from the crowd



yes very jealous of her indeed! A mate is out there at the mo but he didn't realise it was going on, I ask you!


----------



## falcon123

Well Monaco has come and gone. I love the dropback but not the irritating "B" listers they always seem to talk to. Although I can accept this "follow the leader" track most of the others should go from the calendar, e.g. Hungary. Did anyone notice the (bar) steward that penalised Michael was a certain Damon Hill!


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> yes very jealous of her indeed! A mate is out there at the mo but he didn't realise it was going on, I ask you!



There but not at the GP?  Sacrilege I tell you!


----------



## Corrine

falcon123 said:


> Well Monaco has come and gone. I love the dropback but not the irritating "B" listers they always seem to talk to. Although I can accept this "follow the leader" track most of the others should go from the calendar, e.g. Hungary. Did anyone notice the (bar) steward that penalised Michael was a certain Damon Hill!



Yep but he will probably win the appeal.  I'm not a schumi fan and never have been (especially since he parked his car at Rascasse in 2006) but even I'll admit it was a good and opportune move.  All hail Alonso for me - starting in 24th and finishing 6th (or 7th) was fantastic!


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> There but not at the GP?  Sacrilege I tell you!



he spent the week in bed apparently, got some bug the moment he arrived!!



Monaco was a bit of a dissapointment for me, partly button out early, and I was a bit out of sorts to sit still and watch telly. Still Shame Alonso didn't get any further up the field, did Lewis get put out there after his first pit to stop him??


----------



## am64

i like webber


----------



## Metal Man

Schumacher getting penalised yesterday was an absolute disgrace, That was one of the best manouvers this season!!!


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> he spent the week in bed apparently, got some bug the moment he arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> Monaco was a bit of a dissapointment for me, partly button out early, and I was a bit out of sorts to sit still and watch telly. Still Shame Alonso didn't get any further up the field, did Lewis get put out there after his first pit to stop him??



I think Lewis was always ahead of him as Alonso pitted under the first safety car - Lewis started 5th and stayed 5th.  Shame about Button. Monaco was a bit boring for me apart from the safety car stuff.  Bring on the wet races!


----------



## lyndasw

F1 day again ... oh yes


----------



## lyndasw

Lewis ears pierced and goatee


----------



## Northerner

lyndasw said:


> Lewis ears pierced and goatee



Don't know what he sees in that Nicole woman ...

Glad to see Mark Webber doing so well. I saw him interviewed once and he is such a great guy - really good with all the team, including all the factory boys.


----------



## lyndasw

I still miss Mika   never really got over him quitting  still Michael came back so I can live in hope he might do the same


----------



## Corrine

Bit of a shame the red bulls took each other out effectively.  Good to see Jenson on the podium - although I thought the race (apart from the last 18 laps) was really boring - again!


----------



## Vicsetter

What!! that was the best race this year.  Reminded me of the days when Mansell used to battle it out. 
The battle between Louis and Jenson was great and showed how it should be done - take note Seb (very disappointed he didn't admit the mistake)


----------



## Corrine

I agree with that bit - the Red Bulls colliding and the Jenson/Lewis battle was great - but before that it was completely processional!  Even Alonso couldn't battle his way through the field....


----------



## rossi_mac

I missed it! Came in from the garden a bit late (couple of hours!!) went to try and watch it on iplayer, but you get blasted with the result (not bad!) and only a few clips of some of the incidents!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I missed it! Came in from the garden a bit late (couple of hours!!) went to try and watch it on iplayer, but you get blasted with the result (not bad!) and only a few clips of some of the incidents!



Thought you had a PVR Rossi? Use it! I set mine on 'pause live TV' then went back out to enjoy the late afternoon sunshine  Excellent race, you missed a corker, lots of action and lead changing all the time!


----------



## Laura22

Congratulations to Hamilton and Button. Can't say I am much of a Hamilton fan though!!


----------



## Vicsetter

They ought to give Schumacher a 1 race ban, disgusting non-sporting behaviour, If a rookie did that they would throw him out.


----------



## Laura22

Urgh! Schumacher is a total prat! Get him out of F1 altogether I say!!


----------



## Jules001

Vicsetter I couldn't agree more with you on that 1... twice he nearly ran another driver off the track... Why the hell is he back he doesn't need the money and to be honest he past his best now, He was good in his hay day but now hes just a number that can be wiped out come the end of the season lol


----------



## rossi_mac

yes pvr in the house must get round to setting it to record the old F1!

Oohh what was Shuey up to this time!? I must have a little look online!


----------



## Vicsetter

I wish they would get rid of Eddie Jordan as well, what a pratt.


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> I wish they would get rid of Eddie Jordan as well, what a pratt.



Yeah, I'll second that! I'm preferring it being back on the Beeb though after the years of ITV wilderness and missing three laps every 20 minutes! I preferred the commentary team on ITV though, not too keen on this Legard character. He's one of these people who doesn't actually notice what's happening on the screen. Always got a lot of time for Martin Brundle though - he seems to have a lot of respect from the drivers and teams.


----------



## Corrine

The best race so far this season.  Schumi should give up - very unsporting.  Well done Jenson for second and to Alonso for third.......


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> The best race so far this season.  Schumi should give up - very unsporting.  Well done Jenson for second and to Alonso for third.......



Yes, he's not had the impact he and others were hoping for. He can't blame the car because his teammate is way ahead of him!


----------



## Corrine

Oh so true and I rub my hands with glee everytime Nico qualifies or finishes in front of him. Can you tell I'm not (and never have been) a Schumi fan?


----------



## rossi_mac

Alonso quickest practise 2 and Nico practise 1, I wonder how happy Corrine is!

I'm out drinking the morrow so will miss quali but am going to attempt to record it!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> Alonso quickest practise 2 and Nico practise 1, I wonder how happy Corrine is!
> 
> I'm out drinking the morrow so will miss quali but am going to attempt to record it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



I was v happy at that point.......just a shame Alonso had a bit of bad luck in the race!  Good to see Jense on the podium again - and brilliant to see Mark Webber walk away.  Sublime footage when he went skyward.  Am gutted not to be going to Goodwood this weekend - I got Webber's autograph last year....

So did you manage to tape quali then Rossi?


----------



## Northerner

It really is astonishing that Mark could walk away from something like that, and no doubt be back again straight away. I know there is phenomenal safety in those cars these days, but it still takes tremendous courage to keep your nerve. I think the worst one I remember before this one was Robert Kubica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTQBVDV1E7s&NR=1

Or Martin Brundle's own flying expedition, then upside down through the gravel trap:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItC4s1WDAbU

I don't like the Valencia circuit - looks like a featureless ghost town!


----------



## Corrine

Kubica's crash was horrific - I almost stopped watching motor racing after that.  Iwould love to know what Webber was thinking as he looked at the sky!  I've decided racing drivers are definitely a different breed of men.  I think Valencia looks better than it did last year - be interesting to see the new circuit at Silverstone week after next.


----------



## rossi_mac

Yes!!! I recorded both and managed to watch both without knowing the results!! Whatever next.

Was funny that Jensen seemed so chilled about things he seemed keen on getting on to watch the footie! 

Watching Webber flip over after a while it felt a bit weird watching it, quite amazing he walked away! And how opposed Eddie & DC were about who was in the wrong or what should be done to stop it in the future!!


----------



## Corrine

It's races like that that restore my faith in F1.  Interestingly both Christian Horner and Heikki Kovalinen said the same thing about the accident - Mark just didn't realise how early you have to brake in the Lotus - it was only EJ and DC getting their knickers in a twist.  Mike Gascoyne was funny tho - interesting interview with him in F1 Racing mag this month....I'm gonna stop now as I know I sound like a geeky petrol head....


----------



## rossi_mac

No you're not, well not too geeky! Two weeks it's silverstone!!Maybe next year I'll get there! I'd love to one day


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> No you're not, well not too geeky! Two weeks it's silverstone!!Maybe next year I'll get there! I'd love to one day



Silverstone tickets are just so expensive though - we got 3 day general admittance tickets at Circuit de Catalunya for less than the price of a Sunday ticket at Silverstone - and just built that in to a week away in Catalunya.  Spa is easily driveable - and tickets there are cheaper than Silverstone too.  I think most of the European GP's are cheaper!


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Silverstone tickets are just so expensive though - we got 3 day general admittance tickets at Circuit de Catalunya for less than the price of a Sunday ticket at Silverstone - and just built that in to a week away in Catalunya.  Spa is easily driveable - and tickets there are cheaper than Silverstone too.  I think most of the European GP's are cheaper!



That's the UK all over - no wonder people prefer to go abroad (Icelandic volcanoes permitting!). Just across the Channel there are wonderful Gites and campsites, or even small hotels, that cost a fraction of the equivalent here. I'd much rather go to Hungary, say, than Silverstone and combine with some sightseeing!


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> That's the UK all over - no wonder people prefer to go abroad (Icelandic volcanoes permitting!). Just across the Channel there are wonderful Gites and campsites, or even small hotels, that cost a fraction of the equivalent here. I'd much rather go to Hungary, say, than Silverstone and combine with some sightseeing!



Me too.  We stayed in a caravan in Perpignan (about an hour from Circuit de Catalunya) which cost us ?150 for the week, drove down there as the OH is one of the lucky ones with a company car and doesn't have to pay for his own petrol - cheap week away!  When we went to Spa we camped on site, Monza we stayed with a friend in Milan...all so much cheaper and you get to see the sights too.  Not sure if there is much around Silverstone!


----------



## Steff

Dont usually post in here but had to laugh when my dad rang up to speak to my son on sunday hall of a sudden they was a loud shreak and my dad saying oh my god in a very strong geordie accent here is me wondering what the heck is wrong and he says oh nothing just watching a flip on the formula 1 lol.


----------



## Corrine

I'm bumping this for my own selfish pleasure.....and to say GO JENSON for Sunday.  I hope that both Northe and Rossi will be watching the action at some point.....

Oh and did I say GO JENSON????


----------



## falcon123

Corrine said:


> Me too.  We stayed in a caravan in Perpignan (about an hour from Circuit de Catalunya) which cost us ?150 for the week, drove down there as the OH is one of the lucky ones with a company car and doesn't have to pay for his own petrol - cheap week away!  When we went to Spa we camped on site, Monza we stayed with a friend in Milan...all so much cheaper and you get to see the sights too.  Not sure if there is much around Silverstone!




Have not been for a decade! Just have memories of sky high prices for everything from entry to a cup of tea, traffic jams, mud, etc... In all honesty you get the atmosphere but cannot see that much. I also got fed up with the areas that were barred to me because of corporate hospitality. Most of those clowns were so p***ed that they did not know if they were at F1, boxing or the Open! Much prefer to watch and home and for my racing go to clubmans' events. You get to see the racing, can afford the refreshments,  get access to the cars and drivers, and see real overtaking!


----------



## ypauly

I was supposed to be getting ready to go to qualifying tomorrow with my brother, but unfortunately I can't go  due to some other things that have cropped up.

On the good side, At least I will be able to get on here


----------



## rossi_mac

Corrine said:


> I'm bumping this for my own selfish pleasure.....and to say GO JENSON for Sunday.  I hope that both Northe and Rossi will be watching the action at some point.....
> 
> Oh and did I say GO JENSON????



Maybe with a apres-rouge head, but I'll watching it LIVE!!!!

GO JENSON !!!!!

Good bump !


----------



## Jimbo

Rossi you gave me the idea!

C'MON LEWIS!!!
Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## rossi_mac

boo hoo, let's hope the morrow gives us more joy!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> boo hoo, let's hope the morrow gives us more joy!



Real shame for Jenson  Hopefully, he will run a good strategy and get into the points if nothing else. I can see Lewis improving - maybe the Red Bulls will oblige by taking each other out of the race, and I'm sure Fernando will let Lewis pass as they are such good friends...


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Real shame for Jenson  Hopefully, he will run a good strategy and get into the points if nothing else. I can see Lewis improving - maybe the Red Bulls will oblige by taking each other out of the race, and I'm sure Fernando will let Lewis pass as they are such good friends...



Have you got ESP Northe?  Lewis improved - from 4th to 2nd - and the Red Bulls I guess could be seen as taking each other out (ish).  Hate to say it but Alonso - although Spanish and obviously passionate is seemingly petulant (but I still rate him as a driver) and Jenson???  Fab work m'boy - 14th to 
4th!


----------



## Corrine

falcon123 said:


> Have not been for a decade! Just have memories of sky high prices for everything from entry to a cup of tea, traffic jams, mud, etc... In all honesty you get the atmosphere but cannot see that much. I also got fed up with the areas that were barred to me because of corporate hospitality. Most of those clowns were so p***ed that they did not know if they were at F1, boxing or the Open! Much prefer to watch and home and for my racing go to clubmans' events. You get to see the racing, can afford the refreshments,  get access to the cars and drivers, and see real overtaking!



It's improved a bit since then - if you take your own food and pick your spot wisely its not so bad.  And on most tracks these days you have Friday access to most places for no charge and after the race on Sunday....


----------



## Corrine

ypauly said:


> I was supposed to be getting ready to go to qualifying tomorrow with my brother, but unfortunately I can't go  due to some other things that have cropped up.
> 
> On the good side, At least I will be able to get on here



Oh, I would be sooooo gutted.  I had to give up free 3 days tickets to Goodwood weekend before last and I'm still gutted about that....


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe with a apres-rouge head, but I'll watching it LIVE!!!!
> 
> GO JENSON !!!!!
> 
> Good bump !



Woohoo! LIVE Rossi - whatever next!


----------



## LisaLQ

Only one thing to say about Formula One.

Mark Webber....cor blimey! *wink*


----------



## Corrine

LisaLQ said:


> Only one thing to say about Formula One.
> 
> Mark Webber....cor blimey! *wink*



I managed to get his autograph at Goodwood Festival of Speed last year - he is really scrummy in the flesh...bit skinny for me though!


----------



## Northerner

Hoping Jenson or Lewis can spoil Vettel's party today - perhaps Mark Webber can oblige by taking his team mate out again, or was it the other way round?


----------



## Northerner

Not impressed - most exciting bits were the start and Eddie Jordan trying to beat Stefano thingummy into admitting that he gave out team orders for Massa to let Alonso through. Felt sorry for Massa - he deserves a win. Ah well, only a week to wait until the next one!


----------



## shirl

Yeah was gutted for Massa he deserved the win, who do Ferrari think they are? Alonso is behaving like a spoilt child.


----------



## Northerner

shirl said:


> Yeah was gutted for Massa he deserved the win, who do Ferrari think they are? Alonso is behaving like a spoilt child.



As per usual! I really liked Alonso when he came on the scene, but have gone right off him!


----------



## falcon123

As a Massa fan I felt really sorry for him especially as it was the first anniversary of his terrible accident. I hope the result is reversed.

However I have followed F1 since James Hunt drove for Hesketh and there have always been team orders since year dot! Eddie Jordan is just an irritant and I wish the BBC would retire him. He seems to forget that he ordered Ralph Schmacher not to overtake Damon Hill to ensure a 1 - 2 at Spa in '98. Christian Horner from Red Bull should shut up as well considering he gave Mark Webber's front wing to Vettel. And if you go back over 10 years there was definite colusion between McLaren and Williams to gain points over Ferrari. At the end of the day it is a team sport. I think the problem of "team orders" has come about because people now bet on the result. If they were only allowed to bet on the team I doubt that much would be said!


----------



## Corrine

I must say, even though I am an Alonso fan, the Ferrari team orders spoiled the whole race for me.  Rob Smedley was clearly not happy asking Massa to concede - that is not racing.  Massa would have won that.  I hope the WMSC ban them from the championship.  Sport indeed.


----------



## Northerner

I take the point about team orders being long a part of F1, but have to agree with Eddie J's point that it was specifically ruled against, and therefore the rule should not be so blatantly contravened. I guess it might have been a little insensitive to tell Massa to stage a crash...

The thing is, Massa is one of the good guys of the sport too - when he lost the championship to Hamilton in the last few corners the other year there was no public whingeing like we would have got from Alonso. Massa could have kept Alonso behind and won the race. It was a drab race and that decision made the whole affair worse.


----------



## Vicsetter

Ferrari have been fined US$100,000 by the FIA after race stewards deemed they had breached sporting regulations and the case has been referred to the World Motor Sport Council.
What a joke, the price of a steering wheel, Ferrari won't even notice.  Maybe Massa will got a nice fat contract out of it
I would have dropped Alonso 1 place in the race, that would stop such overt team orders.


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> ...I would have dropped Alonso 1 place in the race, that would stop such overt team orders.



A simple and very effective penalty Vic!


----------



## Vicsetter

No doubt it isn't in the rules!
P.S. i meant to say how I agree with the comments about EJ, he is turning into such an old woman and being very rude to everyone.  You can see the pain in DC's face when Eddie gets started.


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> No doubt it isn't in the rules!
> P.S. i meant to say how I agree with the comments about EJ, he is turning into such an old woman and being very rude to everyone.  You can see the pain in DC's face when Eddie gets started.



I think they are a bit caught really - they want him to be provocative, but don't really know how to handle him when he goes off on one (several times, most GP's!)


----------



## Corrine

I would like the WMSC to ban Ferrari from the constructors this year.  I mean, all the fans know team orders exist but to be so blatant about it is just wrong.  And to bring in Smedley was despicable. I'm considering burning my Alonso t-shirt.....


----------



## rossi_mac

Alonso is faster than you, and you and you and me and you and them and you...

Hilarious clip when you hear it on it's own, I'd happily buy a car sticker with that written on it!

Not good though, and it looks like Maclaren are definately in third fastest cars this weekend!


----------



## falcon123

Both Red Bull and Ferrari looked good today. It could be an exciting race on Sunday but I have to admit I am no fan of this Mickey Mouse track. Ferrari being reported to the WMSC should keep F1 in the news when they have their summer break.


----------



## Corrine

A rather boring race I thought apart from the chaos in the pit lane when the safety car came out - and when Schumacher clearly tried to force Barrichello in the wall.  I really thought Schumi had left that side of himself behind, obviously not.  However, I was rather pleased to hear he got a 10 place grid penalty for it......go Rubens!!


----------



## falcon123

I found Vettel's tantrums quite amusing. Without the safety car though it would have been a big yawn! Not sure why Bernie does not drop this track?


----------



## falcon123

Was reading a German newspaper today. Michael seems quite unloved these days as he is not winning. They mentioned that he had apologised to Rubens but raked over old incidents including a similar incident with his brother Ralf back in 2001. Must be quite hard to go from hero to zero. I hope he gets a few wins before he retires so that he can leave on a high note!


----------



## Corrine

I've never been a Schumi fan - never forgave him for parking at Rascasse in 2006.  Personally I think he deserves all he gets.  AS for the wins - I can't see that for a while yet in a Mercedes....


----------



## falcon123

Met him on the Friday at Silverstone 2001. Really nice guy. His accent makes him sound a bit arrogant but he is not. Suspect he should have stayed retired though. The latter part of Nigel's and Damon's careers was embarrasing to watch. And i have now read that Jaques Villenuve is planning a comeback with a new (to F1) team next year. After all those Sunday afternoon drives with BAR he should know better and concentrate on events like Le Mans.


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> Met him on the Friday at Silverstone 2001. Really nice guy. His accent makes him sound a bit arrogant but he is not. Suspect he should have stayed retired though. The latter part of Nigel's and Damon's careers was embarrasing to watch. And i have now read that Jaques Villenuve is planning a comeback with a new (to F1) team next year. After all those Sunday afternoon drives with BAR he should know better and concentrate on events like Le Mans.



Perhaps they should have a veterans F1!


----------



## Corrine

I don't reckon JV will get a drive - he's been out of it too long, wasn't that much good to start with and I reckon there are plenty of test drivers currently not doing any testing that would do a better job (apart from Luca Badoer)!


----------



## falcon123

Northerner said:


> Perhaps they should have a veterans F1!





They did start Grand Prix Masters series some years ago. I was in fact going to go to one when family problems intervened. Nigel Mansell and Derek Warwick were amonst those taking part. When I was a nipper i saw DW competing in Spedeworth stock cars. I am sure it ran for a few years. It probably faded away because there are just to many motor racing series. I think A1-GP was introduce a couple of years later.

http://grandprixmastersonline.com/index.html


----------



## Northerner

Monza! Hurrah! Come on Jensen! 

edit (1 minute later!) Oh dear Lewis


----------



## katie

boo, i'm being forced to watch this


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> boo, i'm being forced to watch this



I wondered what you were doing posting on this thread!  Take the cat for a walk!


----------



## katie

I hope Juan Pablo Montoya wins!


----------



## Northerner

I've always found the Singapore street/night circuit a bit strange - always seems like they are racing round a ghost town and there's no sense of the spectators being there.

Webber or Button to win please!


----------



## Hazel

I see no point in this as a sport, and at the risk offending many, it's boring!

Sorry chaps

You can ridicule me as I love playing and watching grass bowls, which, I hear you say, is VERY boring


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I see no point in this as a sport, and at the risk offending many, it's boring!
> 
> Sorry chaps
> 
> You can ridicule me as I love playing and watching grass bowls, which, I hear you say, is VERY boring



Bowls is good - the sport I find most tedious is cricket. You can have several days play and still end in a draw, decided by goodness knows what strange and arcane rules!

F1 can be a bit processional at times, but can also have some memorable moments


----------



## Northerner

OK, how many of you are dedicated enough to get up at 5 am to watch the qualifying for the Japanese GP?


----------



## katie

Hazel... bowls is WAY better than formula 1, and is actually a SPORT


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Hazel... bowls is WAY better than formula 1, and is actually a SPORT



Katie, F1 drivers are some of the fittest blokes around - Jensen is quite an accomplished triathlete in his spare time!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Katie, F1 drivers are some of the fittest blokes around - Jensen is quite an accomplished triathlete in his spare time!



Yeah, so in his spare time he does sport? good for him


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Yeah, so in his spare time he does sport? good for him


----------



## katie

I do actually think F1 is a proper sport and think it involves alot of skill. It's just that I also think it helps if you have a good car and it helps if your team want you to win, or tell your team mate to let you pass 

At least it's better thsn golf!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I do actually think F1 is a proper sport and think it involves alot of skill. It's just that I also think it helps if you have a good car and it helps if your team want you to win, or tell your team mate to let you pass
> 
> At least it's better thsn golf!



Well, you're not wrong there - on all points!


----------



## katie

ooh, I feel clever  haha


----------



## Ellie Jones

How did I miss this thread?

Northerner, both hubby and I are fanatical about F1

Didn't actually see the quailifying this morning and haven't looked to see who's where nor heard the news yet!

Must admit it's been one of the most exciting season for a long while, really enjoyed watching it, and so glad it's back on BBC 1, and yes I do miss Murry Walker lol

Strangly even though Jesen is a local man to me, I'm a Hamilton fan myself, and if he finishes the race tomorrow he will win it!

Please tell me Alonso blew his last engine, and been dropped 10 places on the grid!  One driver who've have got zero tollerance for and not a good word to say about him either!


----------



## FM001

I see the qualifying today is now postponed and will commence tomorrow morning.  Toby.


----------



## falcon123

Back in 1976 James Hunt won the F1 title by a single point from Niki Lauda at the Japanese GP (Fuji circuit). Niki Lauda had returned to F1 just six weeks after a near fatal crash at the Nurburgring (German GP). Niki Lauda withdrew part way through the race due the heavy rain and James Hunt finished 3rd - the winner was Mario Andretti. From what I recall the rain was every bit as heavy as this morning!

I started following F1 the year before when James Hunt drove for Hesketh. In those days "corporate" did not really exist and drivers were real personalities.

I am hoping Massa wins tomorrow as Ferrari have recently made sme unjustified comments about him!

GO MASSA GO!!!


----------



## katie

Anyone know when the qualifying is now on? my dad wants to know


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Anyone know when the qualifying is now on? my dad wants to know



BBC1 from 1:50-3:00 am!  Race starts at 7 am.


----------



## katie

omg, thanks. 7am?? gah lol


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> omg, thanks. 7am?? gah lol



I know! I'm trying to decide whether to record the qualifying and the race, or just the race. Because I doubt I will be up at 7!


----------



## rossoneri

Northerner said:


> I know! I'm trying to decide whether to record the qualifying and the race, or just the race. Because I doubt I will be up at 7!


Best bet is to stay up all night!  I will be doing it tomorrow night for the gridiron on C4.  It can be quite a challenge for your ability to maintain your diabetic control too.    I am not much of a F1 fan these days but it does amuse me how partisan people get about it in this country.  So with that I shall say *Forza Alonso!!*


----------



## rossi_mac

Alonso is faster than you all!

Will he be crowed? Or what.......

I think I'll miss the quali's as I'll be in a pub, but looking forward to it


----------



## falcon123

Well the posturing is over! All that nonsense about the McLaren being slow and Lewis was going to look for pastures new. I don?t actually believe you can improve a car that quickly. The fact that Bahrain was cancelled did not bother me in the least. I hate these new circuits ? they are akin to watching a video game. Much prefer tracks like Spa and would have loved to have seen F1 move to Donington, as it is a much nicer venue than Silverstone. It also has happy memories whereas too much wind, rain and mud feature in the Silverstone memories!

The drivers I would love to do well this year are Felipe Massa (so close in 2008), Mark Webber (so close last year) and Michael Schumacher (fantastic driver and oldest on the grid ? only ionone near my age). Only a day and a half (approx.) to go!


----------



## Northerner

Pretty much in agreement with you there Falcon - it would be great to see Massa put Alonso in the shade, and Webber deserves a good few victories!

Not sure yet if I'll be getting up for the race on Sunday - especially since we are changing the clocks and losing an hour as well!


----------



## FM001

Totally agree with you falcon on the newer tracks, great to have F1 back on the box much to my wife's annoyance.


----------



## Ellie Jones

Oh yes it's here at last...  Yes we  (as in both hubby and I, both fanatics) really missed Bahrain don't mind the new circuits as they bring another dimension to it all..

I would like Lewis to do very well (got a bit of a soft spot for him) then Massa as he's had some bad luck last couple of years, so it's about time he's allowed to shine indeed...

Anslo is one chap I dispise never forgiven him for stitching up Mclean, can't believe that any racing team wanted him on board after that! 

As to Micheal Schumacher yes one of the best ever very much a fan, but alas I don't think his object for his team is to win a title, but more for the feed back information that he's able to give concerning car performance and what needs to be sorted and done etc...

But he still gives a very good race even though, does make the mid-range battles a lot more interesting


----------



## Andy HB

Bring on the random hose-pipes at the corners is what I say!!

(have you ever heard of a more cock-eyed idea ever?) 

Andy


----------



## scanz

Andy HB said:


> Bring on the random hose-pipes at the corners is what I say!!
> 
> (have you ever heard of a more cock-eyed idea ever?)
> 
> Andy


May as well put snow and wind machines on the side of the tracks as well. Hell, let people walk their dog on the track before hand, get the track a bit slippery. 

My money is on Alonso to win the title this year. Ferrari are looking good and he will be more determined than ever after coming so close last year. Can't stand the guy though, so hope i'm proved wrong 

Always been a McLaren fan so i'll be backing them and Lewis in particular through-out the season. Not sure we can read too much into the times in the practice sessions, no idea how much fuel they had in the cars and etc.

Darkhorse this year? Nick Heidfield in that innovative Renault


----------



## FM001

Sebastian Vettel on Pole with Lewis in second place, looking forward to tomorrows race already.


----------



## scanz

scanz said:


> Darkhorse this year? Nick Heidfield in that innovative Renault


#Facepalm

Out in quali 1 lol


----------



## Mark T

scanz said:


> #Facepalm
> 
> Out in quali 1 lol


Considering what a b-driver like Petrov can do, I'd hate to think where Kubica might have put the car.

One of my friends has been tipping Schumacher to deliver this year!  Whoops  out-qualified by team mate at first race.


----------



## teapot8910

Mark T said:


> One of my friends has been tipping Schumacher to deliver this year!  Whoops  out-qualified by team mate at first race.



Couldn't have happened to a nicer person


----------



## scanz

Any one going to be getting up at 6am for the race? I'm going to attempt it, should be a cracker. Can't believe Vettel's pace and what a great job by Lewis grabbing 2nd spot on the front-row of the grid. 

Also did any one see Sutil in qualifying?!  And have to love the way Kobayashi was driving that Sauber, hope he does the same during the race, be very exciting


----------



## Ellie Jones

I thought that I would add this, this morning rather than bedtime!

We are up and waiting for the race to start


----------



## scanz

God, I feel shattered! Early night for me tonight lol.

Couldn't believe the gap Vettel opened up just on the first lap, close to 2 and a half seconds. Great result for Petrov and debut for Perez. Feel sorry for Button, he had a lot of pace and getting stuck behind Massa completely killed off his race.

Looked good in HD too


----------



## Ellie Jones

Vettel did well and no Ker button  Niether him or webber had them on the car since friday practice..,

Lewis had some bad luck with his stay breaking, thankfully it seems that the FIA is going to allow him to keep his position though as there's got to be damaged to the board!

Petrov well seeing him in the driver interview afterwards did have a look on his face saying I'm going to have to improve my english

And I can see some head scratching working how on earth did Perez managed to do something that none of the other drivers could, get around the circuit with one pit stop!

Must admit it wasn't as exciting as I thought it might be, where's the over taking bit of a disappointment lets hope it gets better as we go through the season..

Me I reckon instead of having one tire supplier and set compounds, they should return to several supplies working on compounds during the season...  And another mix to it..


----------



## scanz

Have to agree regarding the tyres, it was more enjoyable when there was more than one supplier and teams not using the same tyres, just added a bit of variety from race-to-race. 

Have to feel for Renault and Kubica, i'm sure he'd be battling at the front in that car. Mercedes don't look good and i'm amazed at how much the team has dropped back since Button won the championship there under Brawn GP. You'd have thought that with the backing of Mercedes, extra sponsors and Brawn at the helm they'd progress further, but they've gone backwards and no longer competing with the top 3 teams.


----------



## Ellie Jones

It's like any team though, they go up and down over the years, take Williams they haven't done much since Manseal and Hill...

I seen the car the Nigel Mansel won his world championship in being allowed a very close inspection, I was shocked to how basic it seemed lol..

But by how teams hid their cars as they striped them down after the race, I think there's a lot of designe etc to come out over the season..   Redbull had their cars stripped and out the way very quickly indeed after the race!

Sadly we can only imagine Kubica races, I haven't heard a lot about how he's getting on with recovery, assume that they've managed to safe his hand, lets hope that they can also save his racing career..


----------



## scanz

Ellie Jones said:


> But by how teams hid their cars as they striped them down after the race, I think there's a lot of designe etc to come out over the season..   Redbull had their cars stripped and out the way very quickly indeed after the race!.


I thought it was hilarious during the grid walk before the race when people/engineers were trying to stand in the way of the cars so the cameras could not get a look at their exhausts and etc. lol


----------



## Ellie Jones

And wasn't it Perez that had the old fashioned exhaust pipe poking our behind the air vents!  Nice ickle bit of chrome hehe..

Eddie Jordan reckon it made the difference...  He may be right as sometimes in life the old fashioned thing works best!  After all they do have a plank of wood attached to the bottom of the car!

Mind you getting up to so early have thrown Ellie my German Shepherd out!  And then having to wait until for her breakfast until their breakfasts (fed the dog between 8 and 9) she was not amused


----------



## scanz

Yeah the Sauber's have gone back to the roots a bit eh 

A shame both cars have been disqualified from the race.


----------



## rossi_mac

Early morning races tut! I still knackered from getting up early both days this weekend gone.

Anyway it crossed my mind, Seb is clearly F1 good, the car is great, he is favourite. Then I thought how about a little punt? And I thought what is there to stop him winning every race? It probably han't ever been done and is unlikely as there are sooo many factors but hell if anyone can surely he can? So I went looking for the odds William hill have it as a bet and the odds ar 1000/1!!! I am tempted to open an account and put a score on it? 

shall I?

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Andy HB

rossi_mac said:


> Early morning races tut! I still knackered from getting up early both days this weekend gone.
> 
> Anyway it crossed my mind, Seb is clearly F1 good, the car is great, he is favourite. Then I thought how about a little punt? And I thought what is there to stop him winning every race? It probably han't ever been done and is unlikely as there are sooo many factors but hell if anyone can surely he can? So I went looking for the odds William hill have it as a bet and the odds ar 1000/1!!! I am tempted to open an account and put a score on it?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



I'd say not. Different tracks suit different cars and also there may be developments on other cars coming thru the pipeline. 

But hey, on second thoughts. Why not? 

If it pays off, I only charge ?1,500 for my advice (no win, no fee!).


----------



## scanz

Very unlikely i'm afraid, the closest something like that has happened was when McLaren had Prost and Senna and between them they won 15 of 16 races in the season. Vettel is good, the car is good and the team make good decisions. However, all of those will come/go wrong at some point and I still think Alonso will probably win the championship this year. Although I want Lewis and McLaren to win it


----------



## falcon123

Well the second GP of the season is this weekend. The last one was mildly exciting but also rather processional (5/10). I remain totally unconvinced about the new wings and the tyre rules. You either have adjustable wings or you do not – not this rubbish of when and how often you can use the feature. As regards tyres I want to see drivers able to chose what tyres they use – next thing they will add wets for a minimum of two laps per race. I can live with KERS as in a way it is similar to the turbos of a few decades ago. To boost overtaking I would go back to manual gearboxes (missed changes, etc.) and restrict aerodynamic aids.

Michael, Felipe and Jenson – I want to see you up your game in this weekends race!


----------



## Ellie Jones

It should be an interesting race this weekend...

Apparently Perilli (sp) haven't actually done any wet track testing with their tyres according to Eddie Jordon on the radio this morning..

And perez car was deemed ilegal so he's been disqualified from the Aussie race and lost his points..  But his driving has impressed Eddie though!

Jenson has wisely decided that he's going to make his own calls when it comes to situations such as his penenlty drive through!  Not listen to team advise


----------



## Corrine

Well I thought it was a good race.  Plenty of overtaking and minor scraps.  Well done Jenson for getting 2nd.....would have preferred Webber to take 3rd but he just couldn't catch Heidfeld.  Red Bull need to sort their KERS out.....


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Well I thought it was a good race.  Plenty of overtaking and minor scraps.  Well done Jenson for getting 2nd.....would have preferred Webber to take 3rd but he just couldn't catch Heidfeld.  Red Bull need to sort their KERS out.....



Agreed, much better than the last race  Vettel really has something special going on, it will be interesting to see if he can maintain it throughout the season. I see that BBC have dropped their commentator for David Coulthard now, meaning that Martin has to be the 'Murray Walker' of the pairing instaed of the 'James Hunt'  I guess it's cost savings and making DC work a bit harder for his money. Always liked Martin though, so it's a good team


----------



## scanz

scanz said:


> Darkhorse this year? Nick Heidfield in that innovative Renault




Bad result for Lewis though 

Also, I want to see how Vettel does when he doesn't start on pole/front of the grid. Fair play to him putting his car on pole week in week out and then driving off into the distance, but we saw last season that when he's amongst the field and has to attempt overtakes he can get a bit hot-headed. 

Oh and what a leap by Petrov, think he thought he was in a rally lol


----------



## scanz

Lewis, Lewis, Lewis! 

Can't believe Webber finished 3rd!


----------



## FM001

Great race Lewis.


----------



## Ellie Jones

One of the best races I've seen for a long time...

And seeing Lewis and Jenson being allowed to actually race for position was what's it all about...

And Boy did walker have a fantastic race to come in 3rd..


----------



## Northerner

Just read that Sky might be considering bidding for broadcasting rights to F1 - another flipping sport I won't be able to watch!


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> Just read that Sky might be considering bidding for broadcasting rights to F1 - another flipping sport I won't be able to watch!



going by these reports they are thinking of buying the whole thing and at the moment under the Concorde agreement it has to be broadcast free to air but that could change.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/journalists/amanda-andrews/8463140/QandA-Murdoch-eyes-F1.html


http://www.takeoverchatter.com/2011/04/news-corp-considering-f1-motor-racing.html


----------



## Northerner

Wonder if it'll be another win for Vettel this weekend?


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Wonder if it'll be another win for Vettel this weekend?


Hopefully not, else the leader in our fantasy formula 1 mini-group is going to run away with it.

Will Schuie actually manage to out qualify Rosberg this week? I think not.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Hopefully not, else the leader in our fantasy formula 1 mini-group is going to run away with it.
> 
> Will Schuie actually manage to out qualify Rosberg this week? I think not.



Schuie should call it a day I think, F1 has moved on a long way from his heyday and I think it's a bit of a shame to see him struggling


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope JB does a 4 stop the morrow, it seems to be the way to win, no?


----------



## StephenM

Northerner said:


> Schuie should call it a day I think, F1 has moved on a long way from his heyday and I think it's a bit of a shame to see him struggling



I don't know - he just looked very racey in third practice just now beating Lewis and Jenson. Qualie in an hour will tell!


----------



## Mark T

Dear Herr Schumacher

There is a Venezuelan pay-driver (alleged) in front of you on the grid!


----------



## StephenM

Mark T said:


> Dear Herr Schumacher
> 
> There is a Venezuelan pay-driver (alleged) in front of you on the grid!



Ja, but I am having more sets of new tyres for ze race. Und mit ze DRS and KERS will a lot of overtaking be making. To ze podium - Ja!

P.S. Woken 60 minutes ago with BG 2.3!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Wonder if it'll be another win for Vettel this weekend?



That would be a 'yes' then... Schuey did well I thought.


----------



## FM001

Fine race by Vettel and held Hamilton back rather well, he's certainly the man to beat this season.


----------



## Mark T

Well that was an interesting one, shame about the red flag because I think either Alonso or Button might have tried something.

Vettle is probably glad he didn't have Hamilton behind at the point though


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Well that was an interesting one, shame about the red flag because I think either Alonso or Button might have tried something.
> 
> Vettle is probably glad he didn't have Hamilton behind at the point though



Hamilton sometimes appears to be very immature to me, with some of the moves he makes, he's often his own worst enemy  Good to see Jensen on the podium, would have loved to see him win - that Seb is a jammy so and so! Webber just seems to have unremitting bad luck - I would love to see him right at the top, such a decent guy. I'm finally warming to Alonso again too, he's showing himself to be a truly great driver after all that petty nonsense at Maclaren. I was surprised they restarted, but the last few laps were actually quite good!


----------



## Andy HB

What I want to know is .... what's all this overtaking lark?!!


----------



## Ellie Jones

Northerner said:


> Hamilton sometimes appears to be very immature to me, with some of the moves he makes, he's often his own worst enemy  Good to see Jensen on the podium, would have loved to see him win - that Seb is a jammy so and so! Webber just seems to have unremitting bad luck - I would love to see him right at the top, such a decent guy. I'm finally warming to Alonso again too, he's showing himself to be a truly great driver after all that petty nonsense at Maclaren. I was surprised they restarted, but the last few laps were actually quite good!



Sadly I will never warm to Alonso he isn't a good driver, if he can't win by fair means he's willing to cheat etc...

Lewis is having a hard time at the moment, and his comment he made today after the race I could fully believe after all he's been hammered at verious times since he started out in F1, unlike Eddie Jordon I think lewis has been sleeping on that comment for a long time, sadly he choose to utter it and link it to a inccident that he was actually in the wrong for!  Shame as I've been saying this was happening since he arrived in F1!

for who I would like to take the championship

Lewis top of my list
Seb second as I do like him as a driver, tallented an wins without cheating
Wabbberr third he's a nice bloke and yes does suffer from a lot of bad luck
Jensen 4th, I should in theory be very pro Jensen as he's a local man to be (well before he became a F1 driver) but I don't know he doesn't seem to have the hunger to win even though he knows he can because he has achieved it before...  A bit of a DC very good driver but not the hunger need to take the title!


----------



## Vicsetter

Lets hope Jenson doesn't get penalised as he drove a fantastic race, wiped out Hamilton and Alonso and beat Vettel.


----------



## Vicsetter

Ellie Jones said:


> Jensen 4th, I should in theory be very pro Jensen as he's a local man to be (well before he became a F1 driver) but I don't know he doesn't seem to have the hunger to win even though he knows he can because he has achieved it before...  A bit of a DC very good driver but not the hunger need to take the title!



Want to change your mind after Canada?


----------



## Ellie Jones

Well it was one of the most amazing and exciting races I've watched for a long time indeed...

Sadly even though Jenson drove amazingly well, 21 to 1st is well truely a world class drive indeed I still can't get behind him and Lewis will always come out on top for me..

Biggest cheer in our house was when Alonso ended up like a beached whale on the kurbing  And a good snigger that Jenson was involved, hopefully the stewarts will listening to Jenson version of events than Alonso who always squawks unfair play at the best of times

Mind you saying that a lot of the lower drivers proved themselves very worthy of being on the track with how they drove and coped with the conditions...

Who can say that F1 isn't exciting


----------



## Andy HB

Yep watching rain fall for an hour or so is riveting viewing! 

Couldn't believe that Button had won though. Annoyed that BBC IPlayer stops at 4hrs 5mins missing out the last hour of the race. Will have to pick up the highlights tomorrow.

Sounds amazing. Bring on the random track sprinklers, I say! (only kidding)

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! Seems like ages since the last race (it is! ) Couldn't believe what Maldonardo did to Hamilton after qualifying yesterday!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Seems like ages since the last race (it is! ) Couldn't believe what Maldonardo did to Hamilton after qualifying yesterday!



I predict a Vettttellllll win today. Either that or Button, I think he messed up the qualifying but is usually pretty good on race day ... especially if there are changeable conditions.

Maldonardo was a naughty boy, haven't heard whether they have sanctioned him in any way yet though. Will find out in half an hour I suppose!


----------



## Smutmeister

Two and a half hours without chores, children banished to their Nan's....now to silence the budgies and settle down.  Bliss.


----------



## Steff

Well 13 was certainly unlucky for Hamilton


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well 13 was certainly unlucky for Hamilton



It's a shame, Lewis has had some bad luck this year  Great podium from Button though!


----------



## FM001

Great drive by Button but all credit to the double world champion Sabastian Vettel


----------



## Northerner

Yes, well done Jensen, superb win! Sebastian Vettel a worthy champion!


----------



## Northerner

Grr! Stupid news reporter on the breakfast news just blurted out who claimed pole at this morning's qualifying!  Totally ruined the suspense for anyone wanting to watch at a more reasonable time of day. When he came on again an hour later he gave a warning because he'd received some emails - too late mate!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Grr! Stupid news reporter on the breakfast news just blurted out who claimed pole at this morning's qualifying!  Totally ruined the suspense for anyone wanting to watch at a more reasonable time of day. When he came on again an hour later he gave a warning because he'd received some emails - too late mate!




Flaming annoying   I also heard the result on the BBC breakfast news.  Never mind sitting down now to watch the Liverpool v Man U match live so that can't be spoiled.


----------



## Ellie Jones

I'm watching the reply of qualifying at them moment, haven't heard the result yet...  I know not to listen to the news under these circumstances as they always let the cat of the bag...

Mind you if somebody namely my husband had mag correctly, we would have been up to watch the whole of qualifying this morning live rather than getting down stairs at 7.30am to see the credits rolling by


----------



## ypauly

A nice drivers eye view. These cars are unbelievably low, the drivers are virtually laying down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3DY7HIjXMc&feature


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> A nice drivers eye view. These cars are unbelievably low, the drivers are virtually laying down.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3DY7HIjXMc&feature



Reminds me of when I used to play Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge on the Atari ST!


----------



## FM001

The Indian circuit looks superb


----------



## Vicsetter

Well done Jenson see you all next year (well I hope Rubens will be back).


----------



## Northerner

Vicsetter said:


> Well done Jenson see you all next year (well I hope Rubens will be back).



Indeed! I really didn't think he'd catch and pass Alonso - great drive!  If F1 follows historical patterns the other teams will have closed the gap to Red Bull next season. Thought this season has had some of the most exciting overtakes for years - best season for a long time, despite Vettel's dominance. But you have to hand it to him, he is an amazing champion and thankfully not arrogant like Schumacher was in his day 

Still not sure how I feel about the fact we won't get to see the full live calendar on terrestrial TV, at least I won't feel like I have to get up at 5 in the morning for some of the races!


----------



## Steff

What happened with Hamilton,caught end of a news story about him


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> What happened with Hamilton,caught end of a news story about him




He was fastest and was on pole, but parked his car on the track after, instead of driving to pit lane because of lack of fuel for testing. So his penalty is to start from the back.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> He was fastest and was on pole, but parked his car on the track after, instead of driving to pit lane because of lack of fuel for testing. So his penalty is to start from the back.



Thank you ......


----------



## FM001

ukjohn said:


> He was fastest and was on pole, but parked his car on the track after, instead of driving to pit lane because of lack of fuel for testing. So his penalty is to start from the back.




Rules eh


----------



## Northerner

Great to see a win for Williams - first since 2004!  Well done Pastor Maldonado! Wonder what would have happened if Lewis hadn't been sent to the back of the grid?


----------



## Ellie Jones

It was a fantastic race indeed....  And I reckon if Lewis wasn't sent back  Maldonado would have been second on the podium with the same grin on his face..

Sadly celebrations were cut short for Williams team...

Major explosion and fire in their garage as they celebrated

Frank Williams was very lucky to get out, so where the others...  All the various mechanic's from ALL the teams...  Dashed down to William's garage with their fire extinguishers to help Williams put the fire out...  

Sadly yes their are some Smoke inhalations injuries, and it seems one of the mechanic's was pulled out by Ted Kratiz (sp) cameraman pulled him out with the bottom of his legs on fire...

Williams mechanic's along with the other team mechanic's were fantastic in getting the fire under control and out, before the Spanish fire brigade got there...  

The think that a Curs (sp) set off some fuel  which caused a fire ball, because Ted Kratiz and his cameraman was interviewing somebody outside the William garage you could see the fire ball and fire starting starting...


----------

